
Work/Life balance is bullshit - MarlonPro
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/work-life-balance-is-bullshit-f51bf8b3767#.nf4zj14uz
======
CoreSet
> And this either means changing your job (yes you can) or simply looking at
> your job from a different perspective. Maybe you don’t like your job because
> society tells you it’s cool to hate what you do from Monday to Friday.

I applaud you for having a career where you never worked in a dehumanizing,
humiliating bureaucracy, but knowledge workers are some of the most
economically insulated people on the planet. Looking at your career in tech
and extrapolating it to "Gee, why don't poor people get a new 'tude" is a
simplistic as it is noxious.

~~~
killface
It's also grossly dismissive of employment abuse (like not paying wages,
making illegal demands, etc), of underemployment, of market forces regarding
employment, and more.

This is just the most head-up-my-own-ass article I've ever seen. He's
challenging Trump for most egotistical statements uttered this month.

------
leepowers
> Maybe you don’t like your job because society tells you it’s cool to hate
> what you do from Monday to Friday.

That has nothing to do with work/life balance. No one is saying work is evil.
If anything society says the opposite is true, that work is necessary and
noble.

You can hate your job and have great work/life balance.

You can love your job and have poor work/life balance.

For most people the proper balance means they can stop thinking about work on
the weekend, or after their shift is over. They don't have to take support
calls or talk with customers all the time. Work/life balance means they don't
have to be online and connected to the office 24/7.

Of course there's exceptions. When starting a business your work/life balance
will be skewed towards work. If you're working towards a deadline sometimes
you have to push late at night and through the weekend.

------
dudul
"The fact that we call it work/life balance automatically implies that one of
the two is negative..."

2nd paragraph and already a made up claim. Saying "work/life" does _not_ imply
that one is good and the other bad. It just says that these are 2 different
concerns to be balanced.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
Bingo. Nobody is going to say you have a well balanced diet if you eat nothing
but Kale. It's one thing to embrace work as a healthy part of your life, it's
another to let it destroy friendships and end marriages by letting it
completely monopolize your time.

------
jmcmichael
"Every person can make a living doing something they love" is the "Let them
eat cake" of the 21st century.

------
sidcool
Looks like the writer wrote the article just for himself. It's so specific

